# WTB: Series 2 and Wireless



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Setting up my daughter with a Tivo. She's still on SD, so no need for S3/HD/Prem. We're on FiOS, so dual tuner is not a requirement either.

Would also like to get a wireless adapter in the deal.

Subscription status is unimportant. And stock drive size is fine too.

I'm in the Tampa area for anyone local.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I know that you have not ask for advice, but I would say it would better to buy a lifetime Tivo so they don't have to pay the monthly fee. LIfetime SEries 2 start out at $50 for basic tivo on ebay and less for a series 1 in some cases.
But if you still want a Series 2 single or dual tuner without lifetime, I could ship you one with Tivo wireless and shipping for $60. I also have basic or full lifetimed Tivos for more


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

f0gax said:


> Setting up my daughter with a Tivo. She's still on SD, so no need for S3/HD/Prem. We're on FiOS, so dual tuner is not a requirement either.
> 
> Would also like to get a wireless adapter in the deal.
> 
> ...


Tampa, as in Florida?

See if this is still available.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/zip/2791996220.html

As for the adapter, here's a fellow TCF'er selling one

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481031


----------

